

Google is preparing to launch a web-based storage service called "Google Drive," - lnxkrnl
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-drive-2011-9?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
mattadams
I really feel for all of the smaller file sharing vendors right now. I
remember what I felt like reading about the so-called GDrive back in 2009 when
I was experimenting with building my own file sharing service.

Mind you, the market for file sharing is already very competitive. It's
possible that others might be able to retain their edge by staying small and
focusing on the things that have attracted existing users (or by pivoting
appropriately) but I have to wonder how they'll remain profitable when pitted
against Google's massive delivery platform.

------
itg
I'm a bit hesitant to having one company have access to so much of my info. I
started slowly moving away from Google products.

------
techhome
Really an interesting topic and news. Google Docs is little bit confuisng and
difficult. Let us hope this Google Drive is simple. As I could understsnd the
drag and drop facility will be more easier than the conventional one.

------
Jun8
I remember seeing this in the Dropbox YC application as a possible risk (this
is online somewhere, cannot remember the link now). It's interesting that it
took Google this long to offer this, seems like a no brainer.

------
argeron
Dropbox is so simple and affordable, why use anything else?

Besides, Google is creeping me out with the "targeted ads" thing.

------
Aspirina
What the big deal about it? What about Amazon Cloud, Apple, Dropbox? They come
late.

